# رساله من زوج لزوجته خطيرة جدا ؟!



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

زوجتى الحبيبة :

لقد أن الأوان لكى أبوح لك بما يختلج فى فكرى وقلبى وهو تكسير

الحواجز التى بيننا أعرف أن هذة الأفكار تدور بنفس الوقت فى

رأسك لكن لا بد أن تفهمى جيدا أننى لا أريد ولا أتمنى لك سوى

أن تكونى معى والى جانبى للأبـــــــــــد فالأيام التى أعيشها بدونك كانت

جهنم الحمراء صدقينى هذا أحساسى فهل تلبين طلبـــــــى وتخلعيـــــــــن

عنك كل الأفكار الحزينة لنبدأ صفحة جديدة وتجددى افراحك كما تجددين

مكياجك حتى يراكى الناس كما انتى وعلى حقيقتك أما أنا فأريد أن أقطع

جميع علاقاتى السابقة مع الجنس اللطيف وكل ما أتمناة هو أن يكون ذلك على

يديكى لأرتاح ويرتاح قلبى وأتمنى من الله أن يمنحنى الشجاعة والقوة لأقتلع

القلق الذى يمتلكك ويسرق سعادتك وأتمنى الا تصدقى الا ما ترينة من خلال

عينيكى ولا تتعجبى فتلك رغبتى فى هذة الدنيا وفوق أقول أن وجهك كان

النور الذى أضاء ظلمات حياتى التعيسة فلقد كانت بدونك وبدون مبالغة

بؤسا وشؤما وكنت كلما نظرت اليك وتكلمت معك كان كلامك وصوتك

كالبلابل التى تغرد أحلى الألحان حتى ظننت أن بقية الأصوات صارت

نعيقا وعواءا ولن أنسى ذلك اليوم الذى عرفتك فية فقد كان حقا يومـــــا

لولادتى من جديد فى هذة الدنيا وعمرى الذى مضى بدونـــــــــك كان

مشؤوما وثقيلا وصدقينى هذة هى الحقيقة أقولها لك بكل صراحـــــــة .

زوجتى الحبيبة :

لكى تفهمى هذة الرسالة جيدا أرجو أن تقرأى السطر الأول فالثالث فالخامس

( أى أقرأى سطرا وأتركى سطرا )

فلقد كتبتها هكذا حتى لا يفهمها ابوكى واخوكى وابن عمك

ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

لا فعلا جااااااااااامدة

مرسي وليم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2009)

ايه الحب دا كله
ميرسي علي الرساله يا زعيم
يارب ماحد يعمل بيها من الشباب​


----------



## just member (10 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياربى عليك يا وليم*
*جميلة عن جد*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 يونيو 2009)

بجد جامده اوى

يا ول

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على الرسالة  الرائعة يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الرساله يا وليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ريد روز
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى وليم رسالة راااائعه

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا وليم
لكن ايه مصير الزوج المسكين ده ​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يونيو 2009)

انا عارفة بس حلوة


----------



## white rose (15 يونيو 2009)

*يا خطير يا وليم


هاي رسالة غزل متفجرة

من كتر الحب اللي فيها رح تنتحر الزوجة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل
جوجو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه رهيبة يا وليم بجد بروف انتا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههه بجد موضوع جميل
ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جوجو راغب
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## بج بيشو (4 يوليو 2009)

حلوة قوى الرساله يا وليم


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك


سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## وليم تل (5 يوليو 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كليمو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
هابى بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2009)

_ ههههههههههههههه
رائعه جدا شكرااا​_


----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
سندريلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 يوليو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> جميلة يا وليم
> لكن ايه مصير الزوج المسكين ده ​*



عادى يا دوب اتقطع واتعبى فى اكياس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحقا انتى الاجمل
بريسكلا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## tena_tntn (29 يوليو 2009)

هههههههه
جميلة 
شكرا


----------



## *koki* (29 يوليو 2009)

جميلة جدا


----------



## وليم تل (7 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
ابو كف
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (7 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اوووووووى يا وليم بجد
ميرسى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (7 أغسطس 2009)

جااااامده جدا يا وليم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا ملك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
مانا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انت الاحلى
بيج بيشو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
افا كيرلس
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
النهيسى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
تينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## maroo maroo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههة
ميررررررسى على الرسالة
ربناااااااااا يباااااركك


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههه  كتير حلوة
ميرسي الك اخي


----------



## Ferrari (5 أكتوبر 2009)

> *
> زوجتى الحبيبة :
> 
> لقد أن الأوان لكى أبوح لك بما يختلج فى فكرى وقلبى وهو تكسير
> ...



*

انا بقى ferrari فتنت عليك

حتى يفهما ابوها واخوها وابن عمها

ههههههههههههههههه

شكراً لك



ههههههههههههه 

حلو خالص الموضوع يا وليم

تسلم ايدك

بس انت كنت مكسوف تكتبه كدة على طول


*​


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاجمل
كوكى
بمرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك وليم

بالمناسبة ممكن انضم اليكم فى حزب الغلاسة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى
مارى جرجس
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا فيرونيكا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مارو مارو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انتى الاحلى

ارووجة

بمرورك العطر وتواصلك

ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ferrari قال:


> *
> 
> انا بقى ferrari فتنت عليك
> 
> ...



وشكرا فيرارى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا تاسونى كوينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------

